# manual or automatic?



## ervin (Dec 14, 2005)

guys, when buying cars what do you usually buy? disadvantages and advantages? any thoughts will be much appreciated! thanks.


----------



## ervin (Dec 14, 2005)

i mean, i automatic 'coz it's easier to handle with regards to geras. manual is great 'coz that's what i have. :givebeer:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ervin said:


> i mean, i automatic 'coz it's easier to handle with regards to geras. manual is great 'coz that's what i have. :givebeer:


what's "geras" ?

More power in a manual and better gas milage if you drive correctly..


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Manual = better performance wich can equal FUN, _BUT you cant eat and drive_ unless you get on the freeway and can stick it in gear.

Auto = Easier, less work for the driver, and you can eat your fast food before it gets cold

If you get a sporty car ya' gotta get a manual in my opinion.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my thoughts exactly dude. a sports car should allways be a manual. more power, better gas mileage, funner to drive. and if its a turbo, you should be slapped if you get an auto


----------



## ervin (Dec 14, 2005)

then i'll stick with manual! it'll be more fun. thanks for all your inputs guys! :cheers:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ervin said:


> then i'll stick with manual! it'll be more fun. thanks for all your inputs guys! :cheers:


you better, or i'll shank you, but seriously, the only time you should get an automatic is when the vehicle is so slow that shifting is a chore more than a source of fun *minivan*.


----------



## ervin (Dec 14, 2005)

neogeon said:


> you better, or i'll shank you, but seriously, the only time you should get an automatic is when the vehicle is so slow that shifting is a chore more than a source of fun *minivan*.


 :thumbup: hehehe... dude, i wanna be shanked! j/k.. well, you've given me a thought on that! i'll be pondering on that! thanks!


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sports cars and small cars in general should be manuals. Sports cars for the fun factor, small cars for the lack of power to make an automatic worthwhile. My Z has a 5 speed, the truck has an automatic, which for it's application, I don't mind.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

JZ82 said:


> Sports cars and small cars in general should be manuals. Sports cars for the fun factor, small cars for the lack of power to make an automatic worthwhile. My Z has a 5 speed, the truck has an automatic, which for it's application, I don't mind.


yeah, ive driven a manual truck before, nothing really fun about it, in fact it really pissed me off because there was no tach, only a "shift now" light


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Also if you live in a traffic prone area i would advise getting a automatic alot easier on the feet :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

neogeon said:


> yeah, ive driven a manual truck before, nothing really fun about it, in fact it really pissed me off because there was no tach, only a "shift now" light



My neighbors S10 is like that. So I usually keep it floored for about 2 more seconds past that to make sure she's really at redline.


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

NegativeGain said:


> Also if you live in a traffic prone area i would advise getting a automatic alot easier on the feet :thumbup:


The Z really hates traffic. Definately get an automatic for commuting.


----------



## Zwannabe (Dec 14, 2005)

My thought that manual is always the choice for any sports car. I have though been told that the autos are actually faster. Myself I went with the 5 speed. more fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Zwannabe said:


> My thought that manual is always the choice for any sports car. I have though been told that the autos are actually faster. Myself I went with the 5 speed. more fun!!!!!!!!!!


autos are rarely faster in a stock car (literally maybe .001% of cars are faster auto when stock). The only time an auto is faster is in drag when there is enough power and the tranny is properly built for drag.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Unless your going to be racing,i wouldnt put much into the difference between which is faster. Lots of city and stop and go driving, auto because a stick will get old fast depending on your age. The older you get,the more likly you are to use a auto.


----------



## ZCarCop (Feb 7, 2006)

*RE:*

Standard is defiantly the way to go! 

But I must say, my Z is an automatic (Not by choice) I picked it up at an auction super cheap, I couldn't pass it by. 

Other them the very costly rebuild I had to do last year, it's actually not bad. It gets up goes very well, holeshots nicely.

:cheers:


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been debating this for a while too. I'm planning on getting a new Z in a few years. A manual would be fun....but there is so much stop and go traffic and so many people here I'm thinking I'd rather have an automatic. But hey, newer Z's have manual shift paddles in automatic models.....while not the same, I'd be ok with that. So I'll probably get an automatic.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

ExiLeZX said:


> I've been debating this for a while too. I'm planning on getting a new Z in a few years. A manual would be fun....but there is so much stop and go traffic and so many people here I'm thinking I'd rather have an automatic. But hey, newer Z's have manual shift paddles in automatic models.....while not the same, I'd be ok with that. So I'll probably get an automatic.


If thats your only car and its goin to be a daily driver go with automatic. Other then that Manual is the best thing


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I'm actually surprised by the number of people voting for automatic. It's not even a question in my mind...if it's a sporty car I wouldn't be caught dead with an auto regardless of the stop and go traffic. You just have so much more control with your car, and I hate the idea of having it automatically decide for me which gear to be in. If I'm open road driving and want to drop it to third instead of fourth to push her a bit and have some fun, I better dang well have that control. I'm the driver, and it's the car...it listens to me.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

You didnt say you were going to be on a race track,at least thats what it sounds like. Sticks are fun and all that but a daily does of shifting and clutching in traffic will zap that fun faster then a sporty sports car. Can always get the auto with paddle shifters. I'll never get another manual just like i'll never get another fwd.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

shokhead said:


> You didnt say you were going to be on a race track,at least thats what it sounds like. Sticks are fun and all that but a daily does of shifting and clutching in traffic will zap that fun faster then a sporty sports car. Can always get the auto with paddle shifters. I'll never get another manual just like i'll never get another fwd.


I Agree With Shokhead some what.Stop and go traffic is not fun believe me.But still manuals are much better for a sports cars.


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

manual most definitley

he only time i like an auto is in a luxury non sports car or something like that

i love my 5 speed in my z and wouldn't buy one with a slushbox


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Automatic can make up for driver error. Have you ever mis-shifted in an auto? 

Stick is so much more fun. 

If I had to commute for a long period of time in stop-and-go traffic - I'd get an auto.


----------



## 300ZX_TT (Apr 26, 2006)

*help me out*

Right now I'm looking for a 300zx, theres some guy that goes to dealer auctions and looks for cars and he is looking for a non-turbo for me (since it's cheaper) and manual. The problem is those cars are rare and hard to find, but it's only been a week.

Not far from my house there's a twin turbo 300zx and the guy is selling it. Outside of the car looks perfect. The interior needs minor repairs (cracks in the leather), it's got 144K, the guy told me it had never had any engine problems, it just the interior, and he dosen't know for how much he can sell it for yet. But it's an auto, for a good price I would take it.. but should I wait? or come back again when the owner gets back?

My dream would be a twin turbo manual... with low miles.... :loser:


----------



## 300ZX_TT (Apr 26, 2006)

neogeon said:


> autos are rarely faster in a stock car (literally maybe .001% of cars are faster auto when stock). The only time an auto is faster is in drag when there is enough power and the tranny is properly built for drag.


lol, I was watching Best Motoring Vol. 26 - Racing Bonanza, and they were comparing the VW Golf GTI auto vs. manual and the auto was faster. They even did test on a straight line, Tsuchiya was in the manual doing his super fast shift work and the auto still beat the manual.

But I still prefer manual.


----------

